# ASUKA tafka KANA Thread



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*WWE® ANNOUNCES THE SIGNING OF KANA*

_STAMFORD, Conn., September 8, 2015 – WWE (NYSE: WWE) announced today the signing of international superstar Kanako Urai, aka Kana, to the NXT® division. Kana will officially report to the WWE Performance Center in Orlando, Florida in late September.

Over the course of her 11-year career, Kana has become one of the most exciting women ever to compete in Japan. She has appeared in many organizations throughout the country and has held multiple championships. Last month, Kana made a surprise appearance at NXT Takeover: Brooklyn, sitting in the audience ringside next to WWE Hall of Famer “Nature Boy” Ric Flair®.

“We are very excited to have Kana join the NXT roster,” said Paul Levesque, WWE Executive Vice President of Talent, Creative and Live Events. “Her exciting in-ring style will make an immediate impact on the already impressive NXT women’s division.”_


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

She better not end up in NXT cause if someone botches on her, they're gonna die.

It's like I remember this time I was watching some random puro match and it this kid who looked about 20 against some dude who looked to be in his forties. The kid fucked up a chop and hit the guy in his nose. He then preceded to be pinned into the corner and have the shit beaten out of him for 10 minutes.

Actually, she could break Dana and Eva out some bad habits so why not, stick her in NXT.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

pretty good lucking girl and unique look and i like her strong style.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

the goat ayumi kurihara :zayn3


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

Hope she breaks out the face paint for Takeover/PPV's.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

Man, an 11 year, strong style veteran going against NXT Divas.... it's going to be like hamsters fighting against a lawnmower.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

Would bang.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

*KANA? :hmm CORPORATE KANA HAS A NICE RING TO IT!!!* :vince5


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

Speaking of "stiffness" 

In all seriousness though, If it wasn't for the fact that her best matches have to be purchased on Clickwrestle, I'd be watching a marathon of her matches on my next off day.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

4/10 not impressed.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

can't wait till she murders Eva Marie or Dana Brooke at a live special or something 

This is definitely a signing I'm quite excited about.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*



fiddlecastro said:


> can't wait till she murders Eva Marie or Dana Brooke at a live special or something
> 
> This is definitely a signing I'm quite excited about.



Seems like a lot of people are waiting for Kana vs Eva to happen.

God damn you couldn't make a match more lopsided than that. :booklel


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*



ShadowZiggy said:


> Seems like a lot of people are waiting for Kana vs Eva to happen.
> 
> God damn you couldn't make a match more lopsided than that. :booklel


I hope WWE is not that stupid to put a green wrestler like Eva against Kana just yet.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

Any smart wrestling fan already knows this won't go well for her.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

I think i have a new favorite.

I so prefer the natural looking girls with talent to the fake porn star "divas" like eva marie etc


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*



ThunderJet88 said:


> Any smart wrestling fan already knows this won't go well for her.


Explain please.

It's not like she is going against us male workers and is gonna be compared to the likes of Punk, Bryan, Rollins etc

she is going against WWE Divas, even if she has to tone her style and physicality down by 90% she'll still be far ahead of the field, she also has a very unique look, i think she's perfect for NXT, just keep her away from the barbie dolls and put her with the better workers who can put on a worthwhile match with her.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*



INFERN0 said:


> Explain please.
> 
> It's not like she is going against us male workers and is gonna be compared to the likes of Punk, Bryan, Rollins etc
> 
> she is going against WWE Divas, even if she has to tone her style and physicality down by 90% she'll still be far ahead of the field, she also has a very unique look, i think she's perfect for NXT, just keep her away from the barbie dolls and put her with the better workers who can put on a worthwhile match with her.


She's not American, or hot at all, which is all that matters to Vince.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*



ThunderJet88 said:


> She's not American, or hot at all, which is all that matters to Vince.


Triple H flew her over from japan to negotiate with her, and put her with his best friend Flair to take her around and stuff. HHH has faith in her and he wanted her here, she'll do fine.

And "she's not hot at all" is firstly very subjective and thus not a valid point, in the indies her hair and makeup are not important, WWE will give her a "sexy makeover" to keep the ignorant happy, unless you just aren't into asians which is racial.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*



INFERN0 said:


> Triple H flew her over from japan to negotiate with her, and put her with his best friend Flair to take her around and stuff. HHH has faith in her and he wanted her here, she'll do fine.
> 
> And "she's not hot at all" is firstly very subjective and thus not a valid point, in the indies her hair and makeup are not important, WWE will give her a "sexy makeover" to keep the ignorant happy, unless you just aren't into asians which is racial.


I'm just looking at it the way I'm sure Vince does. ( See Kim, Gail )

And personally I'm not attracted to her, and don't see why others would be too. It's nothing racist lol.

I welcome it. I Hope she kicks ass. I just don't think it will end well.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*



ThunderJet88 said:


> She's not American,* or hot at all, *which is all that matters to Vince.


If you say so...


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

I definatley think shes hot but i'm more interested in her in ring abilities and she has tons of talent


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*






*International superstar Kana on signing with WWE, looking for new challenge*

By Brian Fritz

_For nearly a decade it seemed unfathomable that the WWE would seek out talent from the independent scene to become main event players in the largest sports entertainment company in the world.

But a lot has changed over the past few years.

Paul "Triple H" Levesque is now in charge of the NXT developmental program and has focused on signing the top independent stars — like Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn and Samoa Joe — and molding them into the next WWE superstars. But he hasn't stopped there, also looking overseas and bringing in international stars Finn Balor and Hideo Itami.

Now you can add Kanako Urai, aka Kana, to the mix with the WWE officially signing the Japanese superstar on Monday. 

Last month, the 33 year-old made a surprise appearance at NXT Takeover: Brooklyn sitting in the audience and taking in the show alongside the "Nature Boy" Ric Flair. Now, she will be a part of NXT and will officially report to the WWE Performance Center in Orlando, Fla. in late September.

Urai began her wrestling career in June 2004 and has wrestled for every major women's promotion in Japan while also being a regular with SHIMMER in the United States over the past three years. She is known for her physical, in-ring style that includes a variety of submission holds.

She joins NXT and the women's division at an interesting time with Charlotte, Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch recently being called up to the WWE roster and Bayley now the NXT women's champion.

I recently had an email exchange with Kana -- who is still working on her English -- through her translator about signing with the WWE._

*BRIAN FRITZ:* First of all, congratulations on your signing with WWE. Why is now the right time for you in your career to make this decision?

*KANA:* I have been in this business for 10 years and have accomplished almost everything there is to accomplish. I was looking for a new challenge and when the opportunity came up with WWE, the timing just felt right.

*BF: *Have you always thought about coming to the WWE, or is this something you entertained more recently before it came together?

*KANA:* Even though I was in Japan the majority of my career, I was always captivated by the allure of WWE and their worldwide appeal. There is no bigger stage in sports entertainment, so it has always been in the back of my mind.

*BF: *We've seen the women in NXT become a focal point of the group with Charlotte, Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch and now champion Bayley. What are your thoughts about those women and female wrestling in NXT?

*KANA:* It has been very inspirational watching the Divas Revolution unfold over the past year or so. They are great competitors, and I am looking forward to getting in the ring with all of them eventually.

*BF: *You were ringside last month at the NXT: TakeOver show in Brooklyn. What are your impressions of being their live and of NXT as a whole?

*KANA: *The energy in the building was absolutely amazing and like nothing I have ever experienced before. I felt like I was at a live concert. Experiencing that only reassured me that I made the right decision and I can’t want to get in the ring and compete. 

*BF:* What is your relationship with Triple H (Paul Levesque) and what did he say to you about joining the company and how he envisions you fitting in?

*KANA:* He has been my favorite WWE Superstar of all time, so it has been amazing to interact with him and get his feedback. He told me he was expecting a lot from me, and I want to make him proud.

*BF:* I mentioned some of the talented women in the company. Is there any one or two in particular you look forward to getting in the ring with and why?

*KANA:* After witnessing Bayley win the NXT Divas Championship at NXT: TakeOver in Brooklyn, I knew she was somebody I would want to compete with. I want to be Divas Champion, so she is an obvious answer. I also have a tremendous amount of respect for Charlotte, and would love to get in the ring with her eventually also.

*BF:* You obviously have a lot of experience wrestling in Japan, but also wrestling for some independent groups in the United States. How much do you think that will help in your transition in coming to the U.S.?

*KANA: *Having already experienced American crowds I think will definitely help me with the transition. No matter where the crowd is, it is always about getting some sort of reaction, and I don’t think I will have any problem with that.

*BF: *I've heard you are already fond of American culture. What are you looking forward to doing outside of the ring once you are living here?

*KANA: *I love American rock music like Kiss, Aerosmith, and Kansas. I am looking forward to attending some of their live concerts as soon as I can!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

New pics from WWE.com


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New NXT Diva Kana(Diva Killer) Thread*

Im very interested in her alredy.
Im not use to foreign athletes.So she auto has my attention.
I just hope crowd accepts her.
I can picture her as a silent killer Extremely technical monster.Give her good entance and she'll be fine.
Her vs Sasha ???? Very interesting.
And Kana is Beautiful she's lil thick but that's no problem.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: ASUKA TAFKA Kana Thread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

TAFKA? 

Could they not have just called her ASUKA and left it at that. Reminds me of the Tekken character.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If the current main roster divas are mad that the current NXT 4 divas were making them look bad, from a ring work perspective, things just for WAY worse for them now.

Good luck pushing Dana Brooke and Eva as equal to Kana NXT writers


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Dell said:


> TAFKA?
> 
> Could they not have just called her ASUKA and left it at that. Reminds me of the Tekken character.


Her name is ASUKA. 
tafka stands for 'The Artist Formerly Known As'. It's just the title of the thread.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Her name is ASUKA.
> tafka stands for 'The Artist Formerly Known As'. It's just the title of the thread.


Okay. I didn't know that was a thing :lmao: 

My bad. Well you can tell how little confidence I have in WWE by thinking that was actually real.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hope she adjusts better/faster to US style/WWENXT style than Kenta did.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm liking the name change. Not bad at all.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

Name change is fine, not sure why it was needed but oh well


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't see why they gave her a new name. They should've just changed the spelling to KANNA.


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

I hope they dont change her gear and make her more generic, her look is pretty unique


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

INFERN0 said:


> I hope they dont change her gear and make her more generic, her look is pretty unique


I feel like they'll take away the garters and the thong design printed on or sometimes worn over her tights.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Cannot wait for her matches.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

fuck. she's goddamn adorable. I can't wait to see her break some skulls.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Crasp said:


> I feel like they'll take away the garters and the thong design printed on or sometimes worn over her tights.


Not the garters, please don't take away the garters!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hot and fucking deadly. :banderas


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Enjoy Kana's gravure work.
















Multiple hours of wrestling and posing, what's not to like.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Kana finished up her Japan dates at her Kana Produce show with a dancing entrance


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Kana is going take no prisoners when she debuts and it's going be fucking wonderful. She's beautiful and she can beat you the fuck up.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Kana finished up her Japan dates at her Kana Produce show with a dancing entrance


I hope Hikaru get's signed one day as well. She's the one with the all red attire and she's also pretty fuckin awesome.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing her wrestle in NXT.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not sure where this is going considering the current roster of NXT but it's a tremendous signing.

Some people are sceptic because of the language barrier, but really if there's one joshi girl that can deliver character and uniqueness and adapt to the American style, that'd be her.

Really looking forward to her debut. 

And damn, these gravure videos.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope they don't try to make her get overly shredded. Her slight thickness is a big plus to her appearance and always has been.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

By the looks of the hype promo for Asuka that they showed on NXT last night, she'll be wearing her usual gear


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Wait for some people who never saw her pre-WWE to claim WWE are being "racist" by having her wear a kimono and traditional mask. I've already seen someone complain about the "sword slash" effect on her nameplate, even though she has literally brought a katana in her entrance a number of times.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

https://instagram.com/p/78TFTLsUjG/

> Can't Wait!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> https://instagram.com/p/78TFTLsUjG/
> 
> > Can't Wait!


I'm with you! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> https://instagram.com/p/78TFTLsUjG/
> 
> > Can't Wait!


Shit is about to pop off and I'm happy as fuck right now.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> https://instagram.com/p/78TFTLsUjG/
> 
> > Can't Wait!


Well, I'll eat my words. I didn't think they'd pronounce Asuka right, but they did.

(not that "Ah-soo-kah" would have been _wrong_, but it certainly isn't as common to pronounce it that way)


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Ithil said:


>


So they didn't take away her garters in NXT, it seems.


Good. It is a "unique"(and downright sexy) look.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*<3*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I would love to see a match between her an Nattie.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

She's the most beautiful diva wwe has ever had, she's so naturally beautiful. 11 out of fucking 10 any day of the week.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Asuka graces the cover of Shuukan Puroresu, Japan's top Pro-Wrestling magazine. :clap


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Asuka Appreciation Thread*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The Asuka Appreciation Thread*

*This thread was essentially like this after a while but it kind of got abandoned. :mj4
*
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1780929-asuka-tafka-kana-thread.html

*I need to get my ass to posting more Asuka stuff.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Asuka Appreciation Thread*



Sekai no Kana said:


> *This thread was essentially like this after a while but it kind of got abandoned. :mj4
> *
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1780929-asuka-tafka-kana-thread.html
> 
> *I need to get my ass to posting more Asuka stuff.*


*Lol wow, it did get abandoned. I went back 4 or 5 pages before making this. @Cleavage please merge these.*


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The Asuka Appreciation Thread*










Always up for an Asuka thread


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: The Asuka Appreciation Thread*

Nothing happened, we're good.


----------



## New Day (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: The Asuka Appreciation Thread*

Would let her get me into a submission and break my arm


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: The Asuka Appreciation Thread*

Asuka is disgracefully good. Character work, wrestling, everything.

It'll be a crime if she doesn't wrestle Sasha and Becky at some point.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The Asuka Appreciation Thread*

*You have to look at her twitter. She is fucking adorable.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671209913633247232
*She wants to face Triple H! 

FUN FACT: When she was under the name "Kana" in japan, she's faced plenty of men. Tajiri being one of them.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Asuka Appreciation Thread*



CraigWL said:


> Asuka is disgracefully good. Character work, wrestling, everything.
> 
> It'll be a crime if she doesn't wrestle Sasha and Becky at some point.


*Becky from a wrestling standpoint, and Sasha for everything. I can imagine the faces they would make at each other and how fun it would be to see them imitate each other's mannerisms.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: The Asuka Appreciation Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Becky from a wrestling standpoint, and Sasha for everything. I can imagine the faces they would make at each other and how fun it would be to see them imitate each other's mannerisms.*


Asuka vs Becky would be a pure technical wrestling fan's dream. Asuka vs Sasha would be a storytelling dream.

Please, make both happen.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: The Asuka Appreciation Thread*

*I've been still waiting for merchandise to drop at WWEshop. I want to buy one of those masks dammit!*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669801815941259264
*Asuka doing Emma's finisher on her at Takeover London would be great.*


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

jacobrgroman said:


>


*
I gotta attend one of these in my lifetime.

That dance by Asuka.*
kadakadakada


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Art by Steve Hogan*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: The Asuka Appreciation Thread*



Sekai no Kana said:


> *You have to look at her twitter. She is fucking adorable.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671209913633247232
> ...


Minoru Suzuki beat the shit out of her in several matches. Can't question her toughness.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672231162975154177
*Y'all better be ready for this.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm excited for her match with Emma. Two more weeks :mark:*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672646713115467776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/672986372131700736
*I'd say "I wish Asuka would stop being so fucking adorable" but then I'd be a super huge liar.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Asuka twerking and moonwalking at house shows :sasha3. She'd better bring out the big guns on the live special!*


----------



## Nolza (Dec 4, 2015)

I LOVE Asuka, one of my favourite female wrestlers at the moment. Her energy is fire, and her match with Emma at the Takeover should be one to watch.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673829435506892800*
Kana be like: "Bitch who the fuck you think you are?"

The way the dude tried to get away.* :reneelel

*EDIT: Oh wow, I was thinking: "Wait is that Funaki?" and I was right. Man he is chubby here.*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674760602070290432










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674961881082163201
*Chuckle*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Man it's great seeing her just demolish chicks in NXT. :banderas


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*While I'm a bit indifferent about the shirt. I still bought it to support her. I think it would have looked better as like paint splatter. Does have the creepy feel to it though. Which is what I think they were trying to go for.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/675093197606035456


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Awww, @Kurisumasu Kana, her ENGRISH is so cute.*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> *Awww, @Kurisumasu Kana, her ENGRISH is so cute.*


*
Yeah I think that's one of her charms and you can tell she's enjoying herself when she stays in character on Twitter. No matter what I just chuckle at her twitter posts.
*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/675831966793662464
*Masks were on sale at an event. I expect it to be on the online shop in a couple of weeks.*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*DID NOT expect a new shirt so soon. Looks SO much better than the last one.*









*
Also this:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676977611936047105
*Shit's about to go down very soon!*



*
BONUS GIF: *


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I hope she succeed. She quickly became one of my fav NXT talent. If she can do it probably make WWE consider hire Joshi wrestler more.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*The Asuka/Emma match at NXT Takeover London was MOTN for me. It definitely delivered and had a good amount of suspense at the end of the match. Emma looked great against Asuka and they worked well together.
*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:banderas


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Was watching her match today and I noticed near the end of the match that she was adjusting her top and screen went black for a few seconds. Anyone else see this or was it just my stream? Was wondering if there was a nip slip lol.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


> Was watching her match today and I noticed near the end of the match that she was adjusting her top and screen went black for a few seconds. Anyone else see this or was it just my stream? Was wondering if there was a nip slip lol.


*I caught that too. I gotta go back to that match and look.*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll have to check that out and do some "research" :mj


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Kurisumasu Kana *So...no update on that potential nip slip :mj?*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> @Kurisumasu Kana *So...no update on that potential nip slip :mj?*


*
Yeah there was nothing really gif worthy. No slip.* :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Kurisumasu Kana said:


> *
> Yeah there was nothing really gif worthy. No slip.* :mj2


:gameover


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kurisumasu Kana said:


> *
> Yeah there was nothing really gif worthy. No slip.* :mj2


DAMMIT!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Nolza (Dec 4, 2015)

I'll be adding her t-shirts to my pre-mania shopping cart.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678850891403804672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678871867676106752
*Asuka is such a video game nerd and I love it!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679163533397917696
*I think I have a new found respect for Dana. She wants to get better and wants to wrestle the best. You gotta admire that.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680204196256329728 *Merry Christmas* @Kurisumasu Kana


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Kurisumasu Kana said:


> *Asuka is such a video game nerd and I love it!*






Well, she has worked as a videogames journalist.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Asian girls generally aren't to my tastes, mainly because I like curvy. Encountered a lot of Asian girls, and most have no ass and no titties. Asuka though... she thick!

Great wrestler too. All I'm saying is I'd be happy to take her "hip attack".


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680204196256329728 *Merry Christmas* @Kurisumasu Kana


*Oooooh my god!* :dead2:dead2:dead2

*Merry Christmas and BLISSMAS to you too!*



Crasp said:


> Well, she has worked as a videogames journalist.


*I know. I just like admiring on how much she loves/how deep she's been involved with video games and is a wrestler. Two of my favorite things. At some point she'll probably be on the UpUpDownDown channel. Get on that Xavier!*


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Owns a hair salon too she does.

The friendship between her and Bayley is adorable


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*God, I love this woman. kada*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682379999287087104
*Some cool shots of Asuka!*


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Genking48 said:


> The friendship between her and Bayley is adorable


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

GetDown said:


>


Starting at 15 second mark into this video, and into the submission hold... is THE best thing I have seen in WWE in a long time. It shows storytelling in the ring and an amazing quick move. Kudos to Asuka for this, and also to Cameron (of all people) for selling it well.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Can't get enough of this duo:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676502124981788672


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Drago said:


> Can't get enough of this duo:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676502124981788672



*This is the pair I've always kind of wanted but never this much.* :drose


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

:banderas










Watch out gals, 2016 is gonna be year of Asuka.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

:yoda 

Just get her on Main Roster already, I would love to see her v Becky


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> :yoda
> 
> Just get her on Main Roster already, I would love to see her v Becky


*While I would LOVE to see Asuka wreck some Divas, I know that they won't do her a damn bit of justice there. It's such a restricted space that it's comical. 

Her vs. Becky, Sasha and/or Bayley, are what I want currently. She could come up for like special occasions. That's just what I want anyway because I for one am I'm too afraid to know what Vince would even have in mind for her. :floyd1
*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

kada


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687451417766793216*
Eva comes out and trying to flaunt it.

Asuka comes out and is all like: "Out of my way nerd."* :booklel


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689108874796863488
*This literally gave me the thought; What if later down the road, Asuka had a mask on with JUST a simple smiley face?

Sounds kind of stupid, but imagine the smiley face and then she takes it off and you see something like this: *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691108480262995969
*I want that to be part of a heel turn, that shit would be nuts.*


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Drago said:


> Watch out gals, 2016 is gonna be year of Asuka.


Wow, I love this gif.



Sekai no Kana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687451417766793216*
> Eva comes out and trying to flaunt it.
> 
> Asuka comes out and is all like: "Out of my way nerd."* :booklel


 Just killing it to what maybe the sweetest theme in WWE today.

Asuka vs Bayley will be epic if that's [please] what they build towards although it will be a shame to see a genuinely badass face probably turn heel for it.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692319333746368512
*That sell tho.*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695059534235107328*
Pffftt. She just fell on her ass.*

:booklel :booklel :booklel


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I think I am in love with this woman. Finally got to see her again on NXT after such a long absence. Her demented and scary yet cute smile never gets old.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sekai no Kana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689108874796863488
> *This literally gave me the thought; What if later down the road, Asuka had a mask on with JUST a simple smiley face?
> 
> Sounds kind of stupid, but imagine the smiley face and then she takes it off and you see something like this: *
> ...


This is a great idea! Have somebody she is feuding with steal and break her mask etc. Then have her come out in the one you note above and have her remove it to show her demon version  And have her completely destroy the one who broke the mask. Love it. 

You could even play her normal music until the very moment she removes the mask and then suddenly switch it to something more demonic or scary as she reveals the face paint.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

oh my god, yes.


and she shouldn't even speak a word either.


not that she speaks a whole lot now anyway, but even in promos and interviews she shouldn't.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697602505572679680
*Lets. Fucking. GOOOOO!*


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

So.. tonight I was all sad when there was no Asuka all night, and then at the end of Bailey and Carmella, that horrible red haired lady and fat girl who can't wrestle come out.... then just as I was shaking my head in dismay and switching to Lucha Underground (for a second viewing - love that show), there she is! My new goddess, Asuka


----------



## hayyakhan (Apr 20, 2015)

fat ass and ugly face


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

hayyakhan said:


> fat ass and ugly face












Anyway...


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

My only downside on Asuka is that her best stuff and her best matches seem to be getting wasted on NXT where few see them. Her match with Bailey should be happening on the main roster. Both girls are better than anybody up there, and Asuka's match with Cameron of all people, where she did that catch the leg and gently put it down as if to say "We good"... was so funny and so needs to be done on the main roster.


----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

> https://mega.nz/#F!6IVlWTyC!bZnmxltzbCKJA0b1LLi4NQ


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Drago said:


> Anyway...


I don't even see how fat ass is a bad thing.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700174770223112192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700191886179495937


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

When I'm in a bit of an Asian mood, I can always rely on Asuka.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Asuka totally establishes for me that bodytype isn't everything. I find her chubby and not a great figure, but my god do I love this woman. Her skill in the ring and her facial expressions make me gaga for her.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701125066495553537


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I hope I get a chance to meet her one day.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Envy said:


> I hope I get a chance to meet her one day.


*
Same. I would go to an NXT House Show to meet Asuka and Bayley*


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

So is @asukawwe her official instagram account? It seems legit but I wasn't sure.

Mainly asking because she just posted a kissy face on :becky 's latest post but if it's really her I'll give it a follow


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Soon...


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *
> Same. I would go to an NXT House Show to meet Asuka and Bayley*


I am afraid that if I met Asuka, I would be tongue tied and unable to speak, and just stare at her awkwardly. It may come off as a sick creepy smile.... role reversal!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705750338532458496


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Soon...


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> My only downside on Asuka is that her best stuff and her best matches seem to be getting wasted on NXT where few see them. Her match with Bailey should be happening on the main roster.


You actually think they will let them *wrestle* let alone put on a good match on the main roster? :HA


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

This one is going on a black t-shirt in no time. :banderas


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> You actually think they will let them *wrestle* let alone put on a good match on the main roster? :HA


Point taken.

Sad state this is.

Put her on Lucha Underground! I wouldn't be able to stop marking out like a five year old.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Those kicks :banderas


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have become a total Asuka fanboy, but I still don't understand why she wears Ultimate Warrior gear.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I mark out more and more for this woman each time I see her on NXT. :banderas


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Drago said:


>


*Oh yes.*

:drose:drose:drose


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

This is why I love house shows so much :mj5


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713937850023043073


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Drago said:


> This is why I love house shows so much :mj5
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/713937850023043073


*Don't start shit you can't finish Dillinger.*


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

As much as I like Bayley I'm afraid I'm Team Asuka all the way on this one.


----------



## PandaPawPaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Here's a Asuka t-shirt design I came up with. :smile2:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

PandaPawPaw said:


> Here's a Asuka t-shirt design I came up with. :smile2:


Wow, this looks fucking ace. GJ!


----------



## PandaPawPaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Drago said:


> Wow, this looks fucking ace. GJ!


Thank you. :smile2:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Good night for all Asuka's fans.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Need some GIFS of Asuka's entrance asap:sk


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Umbreon said:


> Need some GIFS of Asuka's entrance asap:sk


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Drago said:


> Good night for all Asuka's fans.



Fuck yes Da Queen is on the thrown!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

If anyone beats Asuka without screw job Garbage im calling BS Asuka's that good.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

LOOK AT THAT SMILE. .... I am so in love with Asuka 

Wanted Bayley to hug Asuka at the end there though.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Asuka tweets that were in Japanese


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

@Sekai no Kana probably high as fuck as we speak.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Drago said:


> @Sekai no Kana probably high as fuck as we speak.


*
OH you have no idea.
*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Asuka is a goddess, a brutal Japanese goddess.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats to her, happy she won.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:hunter


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I hope she has a good title reign.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

:bosstrips will give Asuka a super lengthy reign just because her favourite wrestler is HHH.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

so, cool story.

I was in dallas for wrestlemania weekend and on friday morning my buddy and I were looking to pass the time before EVOLVE 58 so we decided to go to the wrestlemania superstore at the kay bailey hutchison center and as we were walking under the facility to get to the convention center we run into asuka, lost (in full nxt track suit), looking at one of the maps by the street trying to find where to go. there were some english lads there too and I think one of them even managed to snap some pics of them near her. my buddy and I were not so bold as we both cherish our lives. one of them pointed the direction she needed to go and she took off running with her wheeled suitcase in tow. if she wasn't in a hurry we might have asked for a picture, but it was just a cool and randomly odd sight to see.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

cue holy shit chants


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Drago said:


>


I would love to see a match between these 2.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Drago said:


>


That moment when she takes off the mask and holds it in her teeth... makes me unbelievably turned on.... I think there is something wrong with me...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I hope she makes it to the main roster. Not before Bayley of course but she is 34 so I don't know how long she wants to wrestle. I think her look can fit in well on the main roster.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Asuka making dem covers:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720487292364840961
*Was a tad chill about it too lol*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sekai no Kana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/720487292364840961
> *Was a tad chill about it too lol*


Can watch her kick ass all day. :nak


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

:done :done :done


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PENTAGON said:


> :done :done :done


:Tripslick


----------



## ArcticArsenal (Feb 9, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> I hope she makes it to the main roster. Not before Bayley of course but she is 34 so I don't know how long she wants to wrestle. I think her look can fit in well on the main roster.


Bayley is still pretty young, Asuka has less time to make as much money or a impact in WWE. I think the fact she doesn't speak English is probably one of the main reasons she's held back, wrestling and character wise she's ready to go. If used right she will become a woman's champ on the main roster without a doubt, she's by far the best in ring worker they have. I think she be a great evil heel just kicking the crap out of the faces. She's a good looking woman too to boot.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Asuka has my vote for cutest woman on the roster. I could stare at this gif for hours.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

The King of Strong Style & The Queen of Stiff Style


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Papadoc81 said:


> Asuka has my vote for cutest woman on the roster. I could stare at this gif for hours.


It's kind of unfair being that she is Asian. They are naturally cute, IMO.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

[my body is ready]


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

She's so pretty. I would like to gently kiss her all over her body and make her feel the ecstasy of love.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Have to say I'm worried about how weak she looked against Eva this past episode. No way she should have gotten so much offence in on Asuka. They might be neutering her 'power level' significantly.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

So long as she maintains her facial expressions and her moves in the ring, I don't care if she's an outright jobber. I love watching her and don't care so much if she wins or loses.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Might have already been put in the thread


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## PandaPawPaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Here's my finished ASUKA drawing.

Asuka just wants to be friends...................honest.

:grin2:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PandaPawPaw said:


> Here's my finished ASUKA drawing.
> 
> Asuka just wants to be friends...................honest.
> 
> :grin2:


Outstanding!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

PandaPawPaw said:


> Here's my finished ASUKA drawing.
> 
> Asuka just wants to be friends...................honest.
> 
> :grin2:












This is amazing. I'd kill for a one with Bayley.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PandaPawPaw said:


> Here's my finished ASUKA drawing.
> 
> Asuka just wants to be friends...................honest.
> 
> :grin2:


That's awesome. It would be great for a t-shirt.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

PandaPawPaw said:


> Here's my finished ASUKA drawing.
> 
> Asuka just wants to be friends...................honest.
> 
> :grin2:


_*Kawaii!!!!!!!*_


----------



## PandaPawPaw (Nov 28, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Outstanding!





Drago said:


> This is amazing. I'd kill for a one with Bayley.





Envy said:


> That's awesome. It would be great for a t-shirt.





Papadoc81 said:


> _*Kawaii!!!!!!!*_


Thank you all for the kind words. 

It can be bought as a T-Shirt or other items here - https://society6.com/pandapawpaw


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729781301293682689


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Drago said:


>


She's so fucking cute. kada


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sekai no Kana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729781301293682689


I'm with her on that. Pocky is delicious.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730147757986480128
*I need this shirt. 
*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

:banderas


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *I need this shirt.
> *












Shirt is sick!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

She's actually so attractive :banderas


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/732422492497821696


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Halestorm and Asuka video package :banderas


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/735598244579971072


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Drago said:


>


I believe her words were "If you are not scared of me, you should be".


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741834302862696448


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Kawaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743561272143286272


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745643383935352833
*Kana be like: Man I don't give a fuck how tall you are.*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748515988904112129


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Sekai no Kana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745643383935352833
> *Kana be like: Man I don't give a fuck how tall you are.*





Sekai no Kana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743561272143286272


 I'm just going to keep saying it, Asuka vs men would be MONEY for WWE.

I'd love an Asuka vs Miz feud.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

And here is one of her with her friend and my current favorite Joshi wrestler Hikaru Shida. kada


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

AZTECA said:


>


I'm assuming they just had a match against each other. Must have been a rough day at the office for Becky Lynch. While Asuka looks like she could go a few more rounds. Asuka truly is becoming the "Brock Lesnar" of the Women's division. :heyman6


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This is a gem that must be seen by any Kana/Asuka fan

vs Sara Amato ( current trainer, Death Rey), at SHIMMER Volume 42
http://tvpot.daum.net/v/va5e3TVVll5jDLWRRR8WiDR

Absolutely brilliant match, I have it at ****1/4 easily.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Asuka is one incredibly talented woman.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756317458676408320


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760657417742880768


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)




----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Sekai no Kana said:


>


I love her little dance strut.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I love everything about her. Next up, Asuka vs. Ember Moon. I'm calling it now.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder if Asuka has sex with the makeup on.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Love the cockier attitude.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Does she even have a "significant other" right now? I haven't heard much about that myself.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I hope she brings the paint back someday.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cute as fuck and a badass........ I love Asuka.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Asuka has had a few one liners that stick in my head for some reason. That little mm-hmm in that last graphic above is one of them. And when she went "OKAY OKAY" to Bayley at the contract signing is another. And "You talk too much" is another. Somebody needs to do one of those mock interviews and stitch these together into something funny.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Asuka has had a few one liners that stick in my head for some reason. That little mm-hmm in that last graphic above is one of them. And when she went "OKAY OKAY" to Bayley at the contract signing is another. And "You talk too much" is another. Somebody needs to do one of those mock interviews and stitch these together into something funny.


It's usually pretty memorable whenever she talks because she doesn't do it that much. I'm so glad she's on NXT and not Raw becaue they'd stick a mic in her hand every week expecting 10 minute promos.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Asuka presents: Glasses
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKjHJVLjr7f/
With special Guest: Ember.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778750112851857409


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sekai no Kana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778750112851857409


I'm looking forward to Liv's destruction


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sekai no Kana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778750112851857409


Asuka is such a fucking badass.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy 35th birthday to the best woman today!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hard to believe she's 35. Still as good as ever.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780592424263487488


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Does that say "Happy birthday Asuka, from Asuka"?


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Happy Birthday to Asuka!*


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Crasp said:


> Does that say "Happy birthday Asuka, from Asuka"?


"Happy birthday Asuka, from Asuka City" I believe


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday to my empress. Please don't consider her too old to have a long career still ahead of her in WWE. This woman will still look better than most of the roster by the time she is 50.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Genking48 said:


> "Happy birthday Asuka, from Asuka City" I believe


Oh yeah. The me of ~5 hours ago was clearly still half asleep!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Went as expected


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Probably for the best.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Full house show match Vs. Ember:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0iLw4nCVPE





Shame about the dude talking right through, though.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gonna mark so hard when she makes it to the main roster. More people need to see how awesome she is.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

We'll know tomorrow who she's facing at Toronto, it's the final set of tapings before the event. I feel like it's too early for Ember but I have no idea what else they could do. Peyton or Billie? I don't see Ember losing if it is her so Asuka could be main roster bound around February or so.


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

waiting for her to be called up to the main roster!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Dibil13 said:


> We'll know tomorrow who she's facing at Toronto, it's the final set of tapings before the event. I feel like it's too early for Ember but I have no idea what else they could do. Peyton or Billie? I don't see Ember losing if it is her so Asuka could be main roster bound around February or so.


Well it wasn't Peyton or Billie.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sasha looks like a giant in that clip and makes both asuka & Becky looked so short. Must be standing on some platform.


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

marshal99 said:


> Sasha looks like a giant in that clip and makes both asuka & Becky looked so short. Must be standing on some platform.


something special's going on there. Sasha is 5'5", while Asuka has a billed height of 5'3" so there's not that great a height difference between them.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

PinkPanther21 said:


> marshal99 said:
> 
> 
> > Sasha looks like a giant in that clip and makes both asuka & Becky looked so short. Must be standing on some platform.
> ...


Sashas probably got heels on.

And i would smash asuka


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

PRODIGY said:


>


This comes off much differently out of context:laugh:


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

> As noted, WWE originally wanted Trish Stratus to face WWE NXT Women's Champion Asuka at "Takeover: Toronto" on November 19th but Trish is expecting her second child. The idea was to use Trish in Toronto as a way to turn up the Asuka heel heat. No word yet on if that's still the plan with Mickie James vs. Asuka.
> 
> The announcement of Mickie vs. Asuka had a lot of fans wondering why Asuka wasn't defending against a current NXT roster member. The idea behind Asuka's match at Takeover was that she would go at Trish as a strong heel to allow Ember Moon to be a stronger babyface against Asuka, instead of the athletic competition angle Asuka vs. Bayley had.


From WON. Looks like Asuka may be turning heel soon.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Turning her full heel would be a mistake imo. I can't see everyone booing her.
She's fine in the Brock role, facing both heels and faces.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm fine with it as long as she isn't cowardly. A more vicious and nasty Asuka will be cool.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

GetDown said:


>


One of the best themes around right now.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Really solid match for two people that have never worked together before. The possible rematch should be even better.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804935662302560256


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Picture of the year


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


>












*R.I.P.* NIA JAX

She will be missed.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Got the overconfident champion act down pat


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Out of context is the best


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813232543952551937


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dibil13 said:


> Out of context is the best


LMAO Love it.

Asuka didn't miss the sexed up attitude era after all. 

Not totally safe for work: https://vimeo.com/162453367


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> LMAO Love it.
> 
> Asuka didn't miss the sexed up attitude era after all.
> 
> Not totally safe for work: https://vimeo.com/162453367


Her hotness is vastly underrated.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

WWE now seems to be considering Asuka as the longest reigning women's champion, which isn't actually true for another month or so. Paige getting that Benoit treatment.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819679145768718337


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

If she brings this back for the takeover:mark:


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> LMAO Love it.
> 
> Asuka didn't miss the sexed up attitude era after all.
> 
> Not totally safe for work:


I see more and more of these videos of Asuka popping up, would just be great if it turned out she briefly did porn or something :lol

NSFW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825515131043975168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825531953877225473


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

I. Would. Not. Pull. Out.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I see more and more of these videos of Asuka popping up, would just be great if it turned out she briefly did porn or something :lol
> 
> NSFW
> 
> ...


did he ever post the booty scene?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

DELETE said:


> did he ever post the booty scene?


He did, eventually posted a Lingerie scene too, unfortunately the second lingerie scene didn't get posted 

NSFW
[TWITTER]825877936624500736[/TWITTER]

[TWITTER]828411505880231936 [/TWITTER]


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

So apparently Asuka's on the card for a live event in MSG. She's gonna be in a 4-on-4 tag with Becky, Nikki and Tamina against, Alexa, Nattie, Mickie and Carmella.

Possible call up to SD or last minute replacement for Naomi? You be the judge!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

WTF can we not post Tweets anymore? :/

https://twitter.com/WWEPPorn/status/825877936624500736

https://twitter.com/WWEPPorn/status/828411505880231936


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd love to see her on SD (plus that roster could use more veteran, badass in-ring talent).


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

AllenNoah said:


> So apparently Asuka's on the card for a live event in MSG. She's gonna be in a 4-on-4 tag with Becky, Nikki and Tamina against, Alexa, Nattie, Mickie and Carmella.
> 
> Possible call up to SD or last minute replacement for Naomi? You be the judge!


Last minute replacement. No chance she's leaving NXT before the end of the summer at the earliest, and it'd be for Raw anyway.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Her going to Raw would be a horrible idea.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Keep her far away from any brand that Stephanie is on.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Her going to Raw would be a horrible idea.


I doubt Smackdown would be much better. Both brands are too heavy on talking for someone like Asuka to go far.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Her going to Raw would be a horrible idea.


in terms of talent raw needs her more then SD does


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Is it true she's on course to beat Goldberg's "undefeated" streak?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Malakai said:


> Is it true she's on course to beat Goldberg's "undefeated" streak?


The official streak of 173-0, no way. It's very likely that Ember beats her in 4 weeks and Asuka isn't getting 20+ wins by then. Goldberg's actual number is lower but Asuka's almost certainly is too for that matter. A bunch of her 150 or whatever wins have been in tag matches, and if we're counting all match types then Asuka's streak ended last year when she lost a battle royal.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Greatest woman superstar alive. :tripsblessed


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

GetDown said:


>


What Asuka/Mickie could have been 10 years ago </3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

GetDown said:


>


We can't have lesbian rape gimmicks in WWE why even live


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

MillionDollarProns said:


> We can't have lesbian rape gimmicks in WWE why even live


Well, there was Paige's crawl.








...I think I want this match even more now.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842170634453061633


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This woman is a star. They just need someone for her to play off and kill. Heel Sasha would be fun.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The Wood said:


> This woman is a star. They just need someone for her to play off and kill. Heel Sasha would be fun.


Asuka works better as a heel herself so I'd rather see her feud with a babyface like Becky. Though I would love to see Asuka vs. Emma again too, they have good chemistry.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dibil13 said:


>


Like I said in the NXT thread, she was *perfect*. This sadist goddess role is perfect.

I'd love for her mission on the MR to be take out the HW, go after them 1 by 1 (except Bayley as she's beaten her already). Give her a reign of dominance until someone new can step up to her.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Like I said in the NXT thread, she was *perfect*. This sadist goddess role is perfect.
> 
> I'd love for her mission on the MR to be take out the HW, go after them 1 by 1 (except Bayley as she's beaten her already). Give her a reign of dominance until someone new can step up to her.


It'd be really fun but there's no way she'd get the same protection on the MR, especially as a heel. Even golden girl Charlotte loses all the time. 

Whatever happens I'd like Asuka to remain on NXT for at least the rest of this year. I gotta see her wrestle Io Shirai, that's got GOAT potential.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dibil13 said:


> It'd be really fun but there's no way she'd get the same protection on the MR, especially as a heel. Even golden girl Charlotte loses all the time.
> 
> Whatever happens I'd like Asuka to remain on NXT for at least the rest of this year. I gotta see her wrestle Io Shirai, that's got GOAT potential.


I'd love to see her vs Io in an Nxt Takeover match, MOTYC right there. 

I think she can get booked like Beth Phoenix, I think it was about 2 years into her career that she got pinned following a finisher and she had only lost a couple of times before that by roll-up


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


>


WTF is this woman still doing in NXT? Since Charlotte's streak ending amounted to absolutely nothing, they might as well have brought Asuka up to the main roster so she can take it. Would have been a hell of a great debut. What a waste. But then, what else is new in the WWE.


----------



## taopriest (Sep 21, 2014)

Video: WWE NXT Contract Signing: Asuka vs. Ember Moon


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't know if her clown gimmick cured my fear of clowns or made it worse.

Also if anyone has any idea where one can watch her gravure's let me know.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

taopriest said:


> Video: WWE NXT Contract Signing: Asuka vs. Ember Moon


she has awesome facial expressions


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860198179328995328


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I love watching her turn heel. I want her to lose the title, just so I can see the monster within her fully unleashed.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:nice


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

If Ember is out for 6 months who's gonna challenge her at Brooklyn?.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

BrotherNero said:


> If Ember is out for 6 months who's gonna challenge her at Brooklyn?.


4-5 weeks, not 6 months. She'll be healthy by next week if she isn't already cleared. Asuka vs. Ember II is happening in Brooklyn, count on it.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm looking forward to seeing these two fight again


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

machomanjohncena said:


>


Bayley almost spoiled my markness. kada


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Last woman standing


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880229183158341632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880226981224173569


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Never thought I'd see Asuka do a piledriver


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Asuka needs to lay the smackdown on Alexa!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Asuka's swagger is just perfect and so freaking hot (and a little scary lol). Aside from them both being Japanese, Asuka and Kairi look like a perfect feud. The swagger and sick devious smile of Asuka vs the ubercute and plucky Kairi. 

It could be made into my favourite feud of all time if they give it half a chance.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

She's been teasing the clown paint for weeks.Not gonna happen but still... :mark


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I love Asuka but she should lose tomorrow. Even if you don't think Ember is the best choice to beat Asuka, it's preferable to her going to the main roster and potentially having her first loss be to Alexa, Carmella, or Lana


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898559783489482752


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899079737934532608


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Worked injury? out for 6/8 weeks.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899761449593188358


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't think I've ever been so bummed about an injury to a wrestler. At least she didn't tear an ACL or have some other serious thing.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

https://twitter.com/WWEAsuka/status/899828426424676352


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh for crying out loud! What do I have to do to see this woman? lol Last year I had front row tickets to NXT Live in both St. Catharines and Toronto, Ontario. They cancelled both to make NXT: Toronto. This year I had front row tickets to NXT live hoping to see Asuka again, and this injury happens.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm worried that Asuka will be jobbing to Nia and Alexa soon


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*When I learned about Asuka having to relinquish the the title. I guess no one WAS ready for Asuka.*


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Here's hoping she's been saving this beauty for her main roster debut. It's been a while.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I worry for what they may end up doing with her on the main roster.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dibil13 said:


> Here's hoping she's been saving this beauty for her main roster debut. It's been a while.


That was the move that made me a megafan of hers. She did this to Cameron of all people, so apparently the victim who takes it doesn't have to help Asuka a whole lot and even people who can barely wrestle can make it look good. She should finish every match she wins with this setup. It impresses me as much as Kairi's elbow drop, and very few moves reach that level for me.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908128480574898176


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

#Never6Get


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> #Never6Get


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

I think they will give her new gimmick,look at the cut off mask on the thumbnail,it reminds me with Phantom Of Opera


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Anybody else following Auka's twitter? I'm not a twitter person, but hers is just beyond funny. For somebody who doesn't speak much English, her twitter game is phenomenal.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

6 stars Stunning


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I worry for what they may end up doing with her on the main roster.


couldn't have been more prophetic


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I like her new longer hair style ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

metallon said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Asuka's time is now!!!


----------



## Meista (Dec 11, 2013)

kada


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Will never forget when I met her in person (when she was in NXT and before she had the NXT title) and she did the stare/smile of death at/for me. That was the hottest thing ever. And also terrifying.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@The Phantom 

Merry Christmas!









n


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AsukaRaw041921 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share AsukaRaw041921 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------

